# Shepherd mix! Is she Belgian Malinois?



## Penny2 (Aug 3, 2017)

We recently adopt this Shepherd mix. She is 14 weeks and about 25lbs. I know it is early, but we can't decide what lines she may hail from. I was thinking Belgian Malinois. But that lack of black fur in the face and paws is puzzling me. Her personality seems to have many characteristics of a European shepherd type dog. She is high energy, loves herding my 2 kiddos, is protective, and is training very easily. Here are some pics. What's everyone's thoughts? 

P.S. Sorry for the sideways photos


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm no expert but the shape of the head says bully breed mix to me. 

Some unasked for advice ditch the choke chain, they suck. If they get stuck the dog can kill itself even easier than with a flat collar, they can damage the dogs trachea if it hits her too hard. She's a little young for it but if you feel you can't control the tugging on walks get a prong collar, they really work. 
And they really don't hurt that much unless you really really jerk it, I put one around my own neck and pulled it before I put it on my pup. It's not bad.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I think bully too.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yellow lab and bully breed mix -- look at the broad straight front , no under coat , general hair coat type .

I think the dog looks more mature than 3 months of age.


----------



## Penny2 (Aug 3, 2017)

That is the type of collar my fiance wife always used. our first dog together. I wasn't keen on it either. The getting stuck thing. Didn't think of that one. It does work effectively on a walk though. Bu will try another approach


----------



## Penny2 (Aug 3, 2017)

She is between 3 1/2 to 4 months we think. And she had terrible mange only about a month 1 1/2 - 2 months ago. So her fur may still be coming in. Bully? pit bull mix the thought? I think a lot will be reveled once she gets older.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Im just guessing but would say a bully lab possible shepherd although I don't see shepherd in only those ears.


----------



## karladupler (Mar 22, 2016)

Red cattle dog mix! If she loves herding might be! Love her white spot on the chest! Looks like a bully mix too haha she's cute!


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Penny2 said:


> She is between 3 1/2 to 4 months we think. And she had terrible mange only about a month 1 1/2 - 2 months ago. So her fur may still be coming in. Bully? -SNIPPED- mix the thought? I think a lot will be reveled once she gets older.


We're not allowed to say that name here cause it causes way too many fights that can get ugly and personal and disrupts the site. Which is why we said bully breed as in bulldog breed, yes.

It's been banned from since before my time here, but it comes up on another forum I frequent and gets extremely nasty I see why they did it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

where did she come from? Many dogs from the south-western areas are defined as Reservation Dogs or Res Dogs. She does look like some. Also a little dingo-ish. No what runs in her, she looks lovely and I would have scooped her up too! She looks more like a 6 month old. Does she have all her permanent teeth fully emerged from the gums?


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

i dont see bully breed at all, looks labX, possibly Lab - shepherd. I see absolutely no Belgian Mal

Too many people go off a slightly larger head and immediately go to bully breed, but the dog as a whole looks very labX, and remember labs can have the large heads as well which is where that might have come from. for example my pure lab from a good breeder has a 20" head, just the different bloodlines. 

the ears are definitely where i get confused, because other than them she looks like a fox red lab, and what people are saying about the undercoat, my lab's coat is the exact same as your girls so that doesn't necessarily point to bully breed mix either. 

I do agree with everyone about her looking older than 3-4 months, in my mind there is no way she's that young, totally looks more like 5-6 months to me. 

could be cattle dog as well. i think time will tell and possibly a DNA test if you are curious enough. 

Lovely looking dog though!!


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like one happy dog! I choose them based on their eyes. We were adopted by a mystery mix back in January. Our Vet guessed she was about 3 months old based on teeth. She weighed about 19# then. She has turned out to be a lovely addition to our house. Whatever the breed, the personality and willingness is what we want? Best wishes to you and your puppy. Save up and get the DNA testing done. I'd love to hear what it says.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Suzy25 said:


> i dont see bully breed at all, looks labX, possibly Lab - shepherd. I see absolutely no Belgian Mal
> 
> Too many people go off a slightly larger head and immediately go to bully breed, but the dog as a whole looks very labX, and remember labs can have the large heads as well which is where that might have come from. for example my pure lab from a good breeder has a 20" head, just the different bloodlines.
> 
> ...


The triangular jaw shape (the bulged jaw muscles at the base) doesn't say lab, that's there for power something labs don't usually exhibit so pronouncedly since they're supposed to have very soft mouths. 

Doesn't make it a bully but that's the most common, hence the guess.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

She does look like a Res dog, and I see cattle dog in there. Cattle dogs have those wide heads and strong jaws, can't rule out bully without seeing the parents or grandparents, but if I were to guess I'd say that there's a "village" dog. Mix of a mix. No problem with that. I had one, they are great dogs. Enjoy!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I see Visla.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I see Visla.


only in colour ---


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

carmspack said:


> only in colour ---


 and the herding instinct :grin2:


----------

